# swann pro 960



## vinnyboma (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello I have a swann pro 960 i have just i am enquiring if a usb Bluetooth can be plugged in to the dvr for a modem link to use with the swann app 
Thank you


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi vinnyboma and welcome to TSF :wave:

Unfortunately it seem not, the USB-socket is for extra storage only :sad:


----------

